# Its a very sad day for me now



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

AMA Dragbike Forced to Cancel Memphis Race for 2010
Friday, October 30, 2009 

Dover Motorsports Announced today that all operations at Memphis Motorsports Park will cease for the 2010 season. Below is Dover's official release. At this time AMA Dragbike has not made a decision on how the schedule for 2010 will change. Stay tuned for more details. 

DOVER MOTORSPORTS, INC. ANNOUNCES CLOSING OF MEMPHIS MOTORSPORTS PARK AND REALIGNMENT OF RACING DATES

Release date: October 30, 2009
Contact: Timothy R. Horne
Sr. Vice President - Finance
302-857-3292

Dover Motorsports, Inc. (NYSE-Symbol: DVD) announced today that it was ceasing all operations at Memphis Motorsports Park and that it would not be promoting any events in Memphis in 2010.

As previously announced, the Memphis facility had been under an agreement of sale to Gulf Coast Entertainment but Gulf Coast was unable to secure financing.

“This was a difficult decision for us, but one that ultimately was dictated by economics,” said Denis McGlynn, President and CEO of Dover Motorsports. “We greatly appreciate the many years of dedication shown by our Memphis employees and their efforts to make Memphis such a great destination for the racing community – from racing fans and drivers to sponsors, team owners and sanctioning bodies. For all concerned, including the Memphis community, it is truly sad to see Memphis Motorsports Park taken off the racing schedule. NASCAR has approved the realignment of our NASCAR Camping World Truck Series and NASCAR Nationwide Series events from Memphis Motorsports Park to our Nashville and Gateway facilities.”

The realigned events and dates are as follows:

NASCAR Camping World Truck Series
Nashville Superspeedway
April 2, 2010
(together with NASCAR Nationwide Series event on April 3, 2010)

NASCAR Nationwide Series
Gateway International Raceway
October 23, 2010

An ASA race scheduled for next weekend at Memphis Motorsports Park will still be held at the track.

Ticket refunds for 2010 events will be mailed out to fans in the next few weeks.

The Company is expected to release its earnings for the third quarter on Monday, November 2 and will disclose additional financial details relative to the closure of its Memphis facility shortly.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

sux mayne.


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Heard a buddy of mine speaking about this he wasn't happy about it either


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

Does this include the NHRA Drags too?


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

man thats everything, no more racing ..period .. untill it sells, if it sells


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. 

Calgary was close to having this happen to our Race City Motorsport Park, aka Race City Speedway. http://www.racecity.com/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1

Our city council wanted to not continue the lease because they wanted to expand a nearby landfill. This site is home to an oval track and dragstrips. City council voted 8-7 to extend the lease another 5 years. I'm sure it was due, in part, to immense pressure from the enthusiasts in and around Calgary. Who knows what will happen at in 5 years?

One of the main concerns was the fact that every Friday from May - Oct they hold Secret Street, which allows people to race their vehicles on a dragstrip. If the park closes there's fear that this racing will take place on city streets.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Absolutely, street racing has always been a problem here, but now with the track closed I can only imagine how bad its gonna be. I quit street racing when i was much much younger. The ET's and speeds I run run with even my street bike now I wouldnt dare try to race on a public street, much less my get my pro bike out thats already hard to handle even in a controlled enviroment. I forsee a lot of kids getting themselves hurt after this. Im just speaking on behalf of the bike community. Theres even more hot rods and street car out there. O-well. I guess I wil continue to travel the states.At least as long as my company is performing well.


----------

